
Video Interviews Increase 101% in March - trevorsookraj
https://interviewschedule.com/blog/video-interviews-increase-101-percent-in-march/
======
sghosh2
Interesting data. Wonder what this will look like at steady state once things
revert back to normal. Everyone talks about wfh but in reality I think a lot
of people are cooped up and craving human interaction even in remote-first
teams before Covid.

~~~
wlaufer720
We'll definitely see a reversion towards the mean. But it'll be interesting to
see if the investments teams are making in remote interviewing will lead to a
sustained increase in remote interviews for candidates that prefer it (think,
candidates that can't travel easily, or take enough time off of their current
job). I'd bet the new normal will be noticeably more remote-friendly than the
past.

------
prano1o
I wonder what industries & companies are still doing in person interviews

